# Christmas Gifts for Coworkers



## MunchkinMommy (Dec 3, 2016)

I've decided it's time to start thinking about what to give my coworkers for Christmas this year, and wanted to ask my wonderful KP friends for suggestions. I work in a small office with 6-7 other women (we get extra help for the holidays, which is why the number is odd). I would love to make something this year, but have no idea what. I don't want to make holiday themed items like ornaments. Other than that I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Fingerless gloves - great for offices which can be cold at times. Keep your hands warm and still use your fingers.


----------



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

dish cloth set, sachet


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Hats - maybe with a Christmas theme.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Hats, scarfs, finger-less gloves, cowls....


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

fingerless gloves was my 1st thought


----------



## Constance BS (Oct 3, 2016)

In years past I've gotten jars of homemade cookie mix or soup mix or...better yet, if you can, home made preserves, pickles or anything yummy like that....if you're a knitter or crocheter, I'd suggest knitted or crocheted jewelry (Laura Nelkin has some fabulous knitted designs or something small-ish like a scarf....


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

I made soap sacks with nice bar of soap, and last year I made dishcloths with a scrubby centre. I have also made decorative scarfs with lots of bling.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Fingerless mitts, cowls, scarfs,
Dish/wash cloth towels sets/ scrubby's
Ornament
Baskets


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Coasters, mug hugs or Mug rugs.
Fancy skinny scarf.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

The scrubbie dishclothes, a bottle of dish detergent and a fancy kitchen towel.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Small felted bowls. They are fairly easy to do, useful and unique.


----------



## pazzanop (Feb 16, 2017)

Felted wine bags, maybe with a bottle of wine inside, depending on the person.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Wine bags with bottles of sparkling cider (each bag can be different and individual) or hand knit sachets filled with lavender. I have done each of these on separate years and both items were well received.


----------



## SheilaS (Oct 24, 2016)

Cup cozies.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

The Christmas before I retired as a radiologic technologist, I made scarves for all shifts in Diagnostic Imaging (50+ people). I started in January, and finished the last one in December. I'd knit during lunch time, and at home after work. People were saying "what are you working on?". I'd reply that I was doing a scarf, and if they said they liked it a lot I'd make a note of it so that person got that particular scarf at the Christmas party. When party day came, everyone was just thrilled with the scarves, and some even wore theirs the rest of the day. It was a total surprise to everyone and was a big hit. It made me so happy to see their reaction!


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

All of the above ideas are woeful. At our craft shows last fall, the ones closest to Christmas I sold out of soap and soap sacks, Tawashi scrubbers and crochet top towels. All were being given as office gifts. The soap and soap sacks was a head nurse and needed 24 of each. And yes for that volume I have her a nice discount.


----------



## cmals (Nov 17, 2016)

I have done hats, mittens, slippers
They seem to love the slippers the best, I put some foot lotion in with the slippers, thus is a big hit


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

microwave bowl cozies


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

Last year I gave washclothes and a nice soap. I did 24 different designs everyone loves them, even the guys. I've been asked for more by different people this year, my fault for getting them hooked.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Does everyone do the gift thing? Discuss it with your co-workers. The last office I worked at, we decided we didn't need more "stuff", and took a name of a person off a gift tree and spent the money we would have spent on the office gifts for that person. What a great feeling. If you all do that, there are 6 - 7 people that received a gift that might not have had anything for Christmas. Just saying ♥


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> Does everyone do the gift thing? Discuss it with your co-workers. The last office I worked at, we decided we didn't need more "stuff", and took a name of a person off a gift tree and spent the money we would have spent on the office gifts for that person. What a great feeling. If you all do that, there are 6 - 7 people that received a gift that might not have had anything for Christmas. Just saying ♥


great idea! most of us don't need more "stuff".


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

I made small doilies and tied them around a wide-mouth half-pint jar with ribbon. Inside were first aid items like bandaids, little alcohol swabs, etc. They could take the doily off and use it if they wanted or leave it on cuz it's pretty. Great for their desks if they ever get a paper cut or blister. I also made 14 scarves for my daughter to give her co-workers a few years ago. They were all neutral colors so really boring.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## cabot (Jul 13, 2017)

I crochet and make kitchen scrubbies for co-workers. There are so many colors to choose from and they work up quickly. Last year I made three for each and put them on a candy cane. I had people commenting on them for months. I used the scrubbie yarn that was plain and sparkly. If you use coupons at Joanne's (can use 5 at a time from their store and other stores,) it makes for s very affordable gift. I am sure that there is a pattern somewhere to knit these.


----------



## ablnewlife (Mar 27, 2013)

i made small Christmas stockings stuffed with a Christmas cane, a biscotta, wrapped licorice stick and granola bar.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Coworkers might like udder things.
;-)


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

you could knit a small dog as next year is the Chinese New Year of the dog.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Think about the set up in your office. Do you have a coffee pot? If so is it a kurig type? Maybe a small knit or crochet basket with each persons favorite flavored coffee.


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

I know you don't want to go the "themed" route, but I used to make a different ornie every year & the gals LOVED them, couldn't wait for what was coming next year. Just a thought . . .


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Red Heart has a back scrubber pattern which I have on my to do list. That might be different and appreciated.

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/back-scrubber

All the ideas were great.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

my first thought was fingerless mitts.

If wanting to maybe give a bottle of wine as a gift there are some nice patterns online for bottle covers.

Not sure what type of gifts you normally give at the holiday's.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

All of the above are great ideas.


----------



## gldrtvmom (May 10, 2017)

Great ideas I can use, too. I knit for the women on my block and made scrubby dishcloths wrapped in homemade soap (not made by me!) and they loved them....or so they said. I like mine!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Spa cloth's with a nice natural soap


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> Fingerless gloves - great for offices which can be cold at times. Keep your hands warm and still use your fingers.


Yes, I agree with this recommendation


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

How about a tissue sweater, those cute little covers for a travel pack of tissues.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

A couple of years ago a coworker gave everyone a "grab" bag with things from the dollar store and thrift store. She put coffee cups, novels, bookmarks, just little things like that - I thought it was nice.


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

There is a pattern for vintage pot holders on KP now. I know you said you did not want Christmas ornaments but Iam going to make angel book marks and angels.


----------



## momcos (Jun 25, 2013)

Last year I knit Christmas ornaments for my lunch group friends using left over sock yarn. 
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/momcos/spiral-eyelet-ornaments


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I made slippers for my friends at work last year and they all loved them!


----------



## midwifebetsy (Apr 9, 2017)

Boot cuffs!


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Wool dryer balls


----------



## MunchkinMommy (Dec 3, 2016)

Wow, these are all great suggestions!!! Thank you all...I'll be sure to post pictures once I finish the gifts.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

MunchkinMommy said:


> I've decided it's time to start thinking about what to give my coworkers for Christmas this year, and wanted to ask my wonderful KP friends for suggestions. I work in a small office with 6-7 other women (we get extra help for the holidays, which is why the number is odd). I would love to make something this year, but have no idea what. I don't want to make holiday themed items like ornaments. Other than that I'm open for suggestions.


Scarf, cowl, fingerless mitts, wash/face cloths (a few per person).


----------



## Rags (Mar 25, 2015)

Felted wine bags sound great! Any idea where I can get instructions?


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have decided for family and friends that this year I will knit them a hanging hand towel for the kitchen. I have used them for years, hanging them from the stove handle but they have always been made of terrycloth cloth. I will make mine out of Peaches and Cream cotton yarn. These will be quick and easy as I have quite a few to make!!


----------



## umosman (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi, every year I give dishcloths/ wash cloths with nice soap to everyone, men and women. If I miss the next year, I get requests.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Before I retired I gave jars of jellies/jams and put a note they could recycle jars to me.... fingerless mitts or dish clothes would be great!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Soap sacks (with a bar of Yardley's or Pears soap from dollar store), face or dish cloths, dish towels with hanging loop, placemats, coozies, hot pads, potholders, slippers, yoga socks, boot cuffs, fingerless gloves, ear warmer headbands, scarves, cowls - I can think of a bunch of stuff!


----------



## RondaFoster (Jan 17, 2015)

Felted lunch sacks.


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

Stupid questions galore, do you have a pattern for a basket?


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Plethora of wonderful ideas! I'll add keyhole scarves to your list...


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Mug hugs.


----------



## gerrity1 (Aug 16, 2012)

My friend made market bags another year she made little pouches for lip balm and included a tube.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

My DIL tells me that my homemade granola or dried basil from my garden would be good gifts. When I was working, I would make small loaves of cranberry bread, pumpkin bread or banana bread for co-workers. They always seemed to look forward to those.


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

Rags said:


> Felted wine bags sound great! Any idea where I can get instructions?


 Check ravelry... :sm11: here are just a few of the felted wine bag or bottle cover patterns listed: 
1) http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/felted-wine-carrier
2) http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-night-out-felted-wine-bag
3) http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/striped-wine-sack
4) http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/felted-home-sweet-home-wine-caddy


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

kathycapp said:


> Plethora of wonderful ideas! I'll add keyhole scarves to your list...


 Yes, one-skein keyhole scarves are also a favorite go-to gift-knitting pattern of mine. I'm happy to share that the keyhole scarves have been well-received as gifts... appreciated by recipients of a wide variety of ages. :sm11:


----------



## Laddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Knit socks are really the best gift ever. I wish i knew how to make them. Last year I had a big setback and wasn't able to knit or crochet anything so I got some mason jars and filled them with candy andim a pretty ribbon on them. For my kids I rolled up some cash and and put it in the center.


----------



## Miss Mittens (Apr 27, 2017)

In an office, fingerless gloves are a wonder! Everyone looked forward to them.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great ideas!


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

Have you seen the new cute little dish cloth dresses that fit over the top of a bottle of dish soap?


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Some years I knit for the workers at my dialysis clinic. last year was pot holders, this year it's hanging dish towels.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Back scrubber a great idea, finding it among the 997 that come up is extremely difficult !!!! Apart from that the suggestions were great. Thanks to all.



Madelyn said:


> Red Heart has a back scrubber pattern which I have on my to do list. That might be different and appreciated.
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/back-scrubber
> 
> All the ideas were great.


----------



## knots and loops (Dec 13, 2013)

I always gave my coworkers two knitted dishcloths tied with a ribbon. They were well received. Sometimes a coworker requested a different color. They would switch to get the colors they preferred. I think they looked forward to receiving them.


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

Laddie said:


> Knit socks are really the best gift ever. I wish i knew how to make them.


 The basic sock tutorial posted here by KPer sockit2me may be a good starting point. There are also a wide variety of other sources for beginning to knit socks. People here would be glad to answer questions as needed.

As for hand-knit socks being a good gift, I agree! :sm11: They are always well-received, worn, and appreciated. BUT I only make them for family and close friends... due to the time involved, custom fit, and the rather personal nature of hand-knit socks, I personally do not see them as an office co-worker gift.


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

If you don't want to knit, I gave my staff jars of hot chocolate mix one year. Everyone loved it!


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

When I first learned to knit, which was only about 13 months ago, I made a ton of dishcloths and gave them away to anyone who would take them. Last night I had dinner at the home of a family member. As we were washing the dishes, she told me that she'd like me to make her more dishcloths. Hmmm! 

I'm thinking that if I make a couple of them per week starting now, I can knock out enough by Christmas to take care of several people on my list. I'm going to the Hollywood Bowl for a concert tonight. I bet that if I include travel time, I can complete one dishcloth by the time I get home.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

How about hanging towels in Christmas colorways ??!! (with some nice bar soap in fun fragrance)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hanging-towel-2 (This free pattern - RAVELRY.com - includes the hanging towel and washcloth)

(Found the multicolored cotton yarn at Hobby Lobby), found green buttons in antique shop, but JoAnns sells Santa Claus buttons which add a cute touch to your towels.

Good luck !


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> Fingerless gloves - great for offices which can be cold at times. Keep your hands warm and still use your fingers.


I worked in an office that had cinder block outside walls, and I noticed that the side of me toward the wall was always cold in the Winter. I tried wearing a shawl or sweater, which was great for what it covered, but the hand on that side was still cold. I solved it by wearing fingerless gloves.

So, for Christmas, I made up batches of fingerless gloves in various colors. They were made so you could put them on either hand, so I made three, so you'd still have a pair if you lost one. Then I put a ribbon and bow around each set, and took them to work and let all the ladies pick out the color they preferred. I made extras so the last person wouldn't have to take whatever happened to be left over.

It was popular enough that one of the ladies liked hers so much, she asked to buy another pair that was left over so she could give them to a friend for Christmas.

This is a relatively small, quick, easy project that can even use up some of your larger balls of leftovers. It's a win-win!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Having worked in a cold office for the past 25+ years, I agree with the fingerless gloves idea. A nice wide scarf/shawl would also be a nice addition if you have the time and want to spend just a little more than the gloves would cost.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

I make the Sure jell 3 berry jam in regular and sugar free. everyone enjoys the strawberry, rasberry, and blackberry flavor, also do mcintosh applesauce with a touch of cinnamon and cider. no sugar added. jars are selected for recipient and wrapped in paper towels and placed in gift bag with a few wrapped Christmas candies or a couple of homemade shortbread (if I am really ambitious). I use mostly plain bags so have a small gift ready year around


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I've made pretty washcloths w/ a purchased fancy soap (from Whole Foods or a specialty shop or Internet) super-easy shawl/scarfettes out of a boucle-type yarn on size 13 needles, that knitted up really fast... they all loved them!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

origami hot pad or folded potholder, both found on Ravelry.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Good ideas


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

We make jams and jellies from all the fruit trees we have, especially from the three pomegranate trees. Handing out our little baskets of produce has now become a tradition and it would be difficult not to continue. We do keep the baskets to all "home made" items and include various nut brittle, shortbread, fudge, special cookies, etc. Last year I included the soap sack with nice soap, but the first question we usually are asked is "Did you include the pomegranate jelly?"


----------



## Queen Wisteria (Dec 23, 2016)

I knit items for my office staff for Christmas. Their bonus check is the most important.

Last year it was a small bag w/a ribbon drawstring which contained their Christmas check bonus. Various colors. Everyone loved the bags immensely!

The knitted spa clothes added to a basket of bath items. The cloths (dishcloth patterns) were knitted in various colors and patterns.

Coffee mug rugs. Most w/their favorite cartoon character, i.e. the Grinch, travel camper, etc. Added a coffee mug (w/check). Most are still using theirs in the office. Some took theirs home.

Christmas ornaments, i.e. miniature stockings, etc. (also holding the check).

Knitted house slippers for each employee (check tucked inside).

These are the gifts that come to mind now. This will be the 17th year coming up this Christmas that I have been knitting something for the staff Christmas party. At this time, I am still thinking what I should knit this year.

:sm24:


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Queen Wisteria said:


> I knit items for my office staff for Christmas. Their bonus check is the most important.
> 
> Last year it was a small bag w/a ribbon drawstring which contained their Christmas check bonus. Various colors. Everyone loved the bags immensely!
> 
> ...


You sound like a wonderful and thoughtful employer! 
:sm23:


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

how about pin cushions, or cup cozys or cactus ?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Marge in MI said:


> I make the Sure jell 3 berry jam in regular and sugar free. everyone enjoys the strawberry, rasberry, and blackberry flavor, also do mcintosh applesauce with a touch of cinnamon and cider. no sugar added. jars are selected for recipient and wrapped in paper towels and placed in gift bag with a few wrapped Christmas candies or a couple of homemade shortbread (if I am really ambitious). I use mostly plain bags so have a small gift ready year around


Could you please share your sugar free recipe? I am diabetic and have today been given scuppernongs (mis-spelled) but oh well, to make jelly. Thank You.


----------



## EllenFuller (Dec 14, 2016)

I make bath scrub. I cup coconut oil, 1cup erosion salt and 10 drops lavender or peppermint oil. Mix well and put into mason jars. I use smaller jars or bigger if its family. Everybody wants more!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Potholders. I am making them as Christmas gifts to the ladies in my knit/crochet group at our local senior center. About 40 ladies.
I am using Sugar n Cream cotton yarn.


----------



## marygrey (Jul 27, 2013)

Maybe washcloths w/or w/out soap?


----------



## maryldb (Apr 24, 2014)

my fellow teachers loved the rice bags I made for them one Christmas - said they were "perfect for cold weather aches and pains."


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Soap bottle aprons. 
I have even given jar openers made from the rubber tub mats with suction cups. Dependng on the size you get (they come in 14x28 in~ or 18x36 inches, you can get between 8 and 18 openers. I cut them with an X-acto knife and use a yard stick to cut straight lines. About 5 suction cups x 5 suction cups is about the correct size for a woman's hand. Then use a scissors to round the corners. Very easy to make and if it gets dirty, feels tacky or any other reason to wash, throw it in your dishwater to wash and let it drip dry. I wouldn't put it in the dishwasher as it might melt, but it is made to go in the tub and water. If made in a smaller size, maybe 3x4, can go in the bathroom for a soap holder over the sink or in the corner of the tub so the soap doesn't go sliding all over.
Sorry to be so wordy.
Ann


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Make this little entangle basket with the kit from Craftsy. I made it and it's really fun to do.

You don't need the exact pattern but you can make something similar with a pattern from elsewhere. Then fill it with tasty treats (maybe in a plastic container) to keep on somebody's desk in the winter!

https://www.craftsy.com/knitting/kits/entangle-basket-knitting-kit/466777?cr_maid=88799&cr_linkid=SEM_G_Shopping_KNIT_KIT_466777&kclid=3a46f95c-e6ef-4587-8876-7fd1a0ab323e&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0vG7v9nw1QIVFbXACh1Q_ANEEAYYASABEgIDRfD_BwE


MunchkinMommy said:


> I've decided it's time to start thinking about what to give my coworkers for Christmas this year, and wanted to ask my wonderful KP friends for suggestions. I work in a small office with 6-7 other women (we get extra help for the holidays, which is why the number is odd). I would love to make something this year, but have no idea what. I don't want to make holiday themed items like ornaments. Other than that I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

EllenFuller said:


> I make bath scrub. I cup coconut oil, 1cup erosion salt and 10 drops lavender or peppermint oil. Mix well and put into mason jars. I use smaller jars or bigger if its family. Everybody wants more!


I love this idea - but what is erosion salt? I googled it and cannot find anything on it. Is this like Dead Sea salt? Thanks for the info!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Bath salts are usually made with Epsom salt. Probably a typo.


----------



## suzrobbins (Aug 20, 2016)

The 2 things my friends have liked best is dishcloths with homemade soap- usually buy soap at Christmas craft fair because those people do a better job than I ever could- or mason jars filled with the soup mix that they just have to add water and meat to. After the extra eating at the holidays, they tell me they love to make the soup on a cold night. Generally I'll put a cornbread mix in with it and a wooden spoon


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

There are so many wonderful fingerless mitt patterns out there that I lined up some really pretty left over yarns from my stash and have been making fingerless mitts for friends for Christmas this year. I'm having fun, the work goes quickly, projects are small so they fit in my purse and I'm being reminded of how much pleasure I got from knitting with the various yarns the first time around. It has really been a pleasure.


----------



## Violet Rose (Apr 25, 2017)

For those type of gifts, I like to buy a nice oven mitt, wooden spoons and bags of cookie mix. I use one glove and stick a wooden spoon and a bag of cookie mix in the large part of the mitt. Tie a ribbon on the spoon. Use a different glove for each gift and there you go. Something useful and cheap. If you know the color scheme of the kitchen, give a matching mitt. If not, I use a Christmas mitt.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Mug rugs/coasters are great for putting their cup of coffee on.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

MunchkinMommy said:


> Wow, these are all great suggestions!!! Thank you all...I'll be sure to post pictures once I finish the gifts.


Look forward to seeing what you make ☺


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Wash cloth and soap....I always love getting soap as a gift. If they have an allergy to soap, they can still use the wash cloth.


----------



## suefni (Oct 10, 2016)

For my coworker gift a couple of years ago, I made a wash cloth and a scrubby (it was Christmas tree shaped but doesn't need to be). Then I got some nice moisturizing body wash to put with it and some hand cream. I was only doing one because we each bring a gift and we have a game that we play so everyone ends up with a gift that they didn't bring. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

Now that you have a lot of possibilities, you might pay special attention to which one each coworker would appreciate most -- the one who is always cold would like the fingerless mitts, the one who drinks coffee/tea all day gets the coaster/mug cosy, the one with paper clips always scattered around gets the little baskets...

Although that could be hard to keep up for next year. But it's a thought.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

Briegeen said:


> Back scrubber a great idea, finding it among the 997 that come up is extremely difficult !!!! Apart from that the suggestions were great. Thanks to all.


There's a Search function on the page and "back scrubber" brought a couple of them right to the top. In case anyone else wants to find it too. :sm24:


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

this year I am making cotton spa sets. cotton towels, face cloths, tawashis, back scrubbie, with a homemade bar of soap. 

next year is wool kitchen sets. oven mitt, potholders, placemats, and I think I will throw in some dryer balls.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Fingerless mitts, hats are both quick knits.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Could you please share your sugar free recipe? I am diabetic and have today been given scuppernongs (mis-spelled) but oh well, to make jelly. Thank You.


I used Sure Jell (red package) for use in less or no sugar needed recipes. I made the three berry and used Splenda and purple grape juice instead of the water required. I don't know about using other fruit than what is suggested in the package. their website may be helpful


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Marge in MI said:


> I used Sure Jell (red package) for use in less or no sugar needed recipes. I made the three berry and used Splenda and purple grape juice instead of the water required. I don't know about using other fruit than what is suggested in the package. their website may be helpful


Thank you so much. Glenda


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

you're welcome, Glenda


----------



## EllenFuller (Dec 14, 2016)

Sorry. Epsom salt.


----------



## MarieD12 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have made several of these for microwave users for Christmas, as have found them very useful ourselves for bowls of soup etc. There are several youtube links, but the one I used is below.


----------



## Ukiah (Sep 2, 2016)

Fingerless gloves are fun to make, fun to wear!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> Does everyone do the gift thing? Discuss it with your co-workers. The last office I worked at, we decided we didn't need more "stuff", and took a name of a person off a gift tree and spent the money we would have spent on the office gifts for that person. What a great feeling. If you all do that, there are 6 - 7 people that received a gift that might not have had anything for Christmas. Just saying ♥


I like that idea best. Our group of crocheter's and knitters always make gift bags for the homeless that we give to a local shelter. No one I know needs or wants any more stuff


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

I make these crochet soap bottle dresses they can be used as dishcloths or decoration only For the Holidays I make a Tree Dishcloth as a set 
They are so cute for the kitchen


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

katm13 said:


> I make these crochet soap bottle dresses they can be used as dishcloths or decoration only For the Holidays I make a Tree Dishcloth as a set
> They are so cute for the kitchen


Patterns to share? Sounds so cute.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

I started a new topic didn't know how to attach photo
before

This is the set I make Dress covers soap bottle and tree is a dishcloth
Everyone seems to like them when I give as a gift

KatM


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

You can find many styles of this dress to cover soap bottle


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Here is the pattern 

Material Cotton Yarn 1-5 oz ball in dress color 1 sm ball for ruffle
G hook 2 - 2" elastic ponytail holders

Stitches used: V st (dc ch1 dc ) in st indicated 
Beg V st ch4 (counts as first dc, 1 ch) dc in same st as beg ch 4
Lg V stitch ( dc,ch 2, dc) in indicated st 
Beg LG V stitch ch 5 (counts as first dc and ch2) dc in same st as beg ch-5 


CROCHET DISHCLOTH DRESS



RND 1 - STARTING AT NECKLINE 
HOLD ELASTIC PONYTAIL HOLDER AND YARN
MAKE 26 SINGLE CROCHET IN/OVER ELASTIC CIRCLE, SLIP STITCH INTO FIRST STITCH MADE (you are crocheting over the elastic holder)

RND 2 - CHAIN 2, MAKE A HALF DOUBLE CROCHET INTO EACH STITCH IN CIRCLE (26 hdc) WHEN YOUR DONE. JOIN WITH A SLIP STITCH TO FIRST STITCH MADE

RND 3 - CHAIN 3 DOUBLE CROCHET TWICE IN EACH STITCH (52 Double crochet)
JOIN WITH A SLIP STITCH AT END OF ROUND, INTO FIRST STITCH MADE.

RND 4 - CHAIN 2, HALF DOUBLE IN EACH STITCH JOIN WITH A SLIP STITCH INTO FIRST STITCH YOU SHOULD HAVE (52) STITCHES 

RND 5 - CHAIN 2, HALF DOUBLE IN EACH STITCH JOIN WITH A SLIP STITCH INTO FIRST STITCH YOU SHOULD HAVE (52) STITCHES

RND 6 - CHAIN 2 WORK IN BACK LOOPS THIS ROW ONLY, HALF DOUBLE IN EACH STITCH JOIN WITH SLIP STITCH IN FIRST STICH TO FINISH THE ROUND

RND 7 - CHAIN 2, THEN HALF DOUBLE CROCHET INTO EACH STITCH IN CIRCLE (52 hdc) WHEN YOUR DONE. JOIN WITH A SLIP STITCH TO FIRST STITCH MADE

RND 8 - ADDING ELASTIC PONYTAIL HOLDER TO MAKE THE WAIST

HOLD ELASTIC HOLDER AND YARN TOGETHER PULL YARN OVER ELASTIC HOLDER AND THROUGH THE LOOP, CHAIN 1, NOW WORK THROUGH ONE STITCH ON LAST ROW HOLD ELASTIC HOLDER AND YARN TOGETHER MAKE A SINGLE CROCHET – REPEAT IT IN NEXT 8 STITCHES. THEN ON ELASTIC BAND ONLY MAKE 5 SINGLE CROCHET. NOW SKIP 18 STITCHES, STRETCH ELASTIC HOLDER AND YARN WORK IN THE 19TH STITCH, DO 8 SINGLE CROCHET(follow instr from above) WORKING IN EACH STITCH WORK AROUND THE ELASTIC HOLDER WITH YARN, THEN DO 5 SINGLE CROCHET OVER ELASTIC HOLDER ONLY JOIN WITH A SLIP STITCH IN TO LAST ROWS STITCH (SHOULD HAVE 26 STITCHES IN ALL)


RND 9 - CHAIN 3, DOUBLE CROCHET OVER NEXT 25 STITCHES (26) STITCHES IN ALL
SLIP STITCH INTO FIRST STITCH MADE.


RND 10 – CHAIN 4, AND DO 1 DOUBLE CROCHET IN SAME STITCH - THIS SETS UP THE V STITCH PATTERN
SKIP NEXT STITCH , DO - 1 DOUBLE CROCHET IN NEXT STITCH, CHAIN 1, 1 DOUBLE CROCHET IN SAME STITCH. (V STITCH MADE) REMEMBER TO CHAIN 1AT END OF V STITCH - SKIP NEXT STITCH
DO THE V STITCH IN NEXT STITCH REMEMBER TO CHAIN 1 AT END OF V STITCH, SHOULD HAVE (13 V STS) WHEN ROUND IS DONE


RND 11 – SLIP STITCH INTO MIDDLE OF V STITCH, CHAIN 4, WORK V STITCH AS BEFORE CHAIN 1 AFTER EACH V STITCH IS MADE.


RND 12 - SLIP STITCH TO MOVE OVER UNTIL YOUR IN THE MIDDLE OF V STITCH , THEN CHAIN 5, WORK 1 DOUBLE CROCHET IN SAME STITCH. CHAIN 1. WORK 1 DOUBLE CROCHET CHAIN 2. WORK 1 DOUBLE IN SAME STITCH, REMEMBER TO CHAIN 1 AFTER EACH V STITCH IS MADE.


RND 13 – SAME AS RND 12- THIS MAKES A LONGER DRESS 
** IF YOU WANT A SHORTER DRESS STOP AT RND 12 ***

HOW TO DO THE RUFFLES:
BOTTOM RUFFLE – WITH DIFFERENT COLOR YARN DO A SLIP STITCH INTO 
FIRST DOUBLE CROCHET THEN WORK A SINGLE CROCHET IN TO NEXT SPACE SINGLE CROCHET IN TO NEXT DOUBLE, THEN NEXT SPACE 
WORK SINGLES ALL THE WAY AROUND. JOIN WITH A SLIP STITCH

NEXT RND – CHAIN 3 WORK 2 DOUBLES IN SAME STITCH , NOW IN THE MIDDLE OF NEXT STITCH DO 3 DOUBLE CROCHETS REPEAT AROUND. SLIP STITCH INTO LAST STITCH PULL KNOT TIGHT AND CUT YARN WEAVE IN ENDS.

TOP RUFFLE – IN THE ROUND WE WORKED ONLY BACK LOOP SEE THE BAR 
WORK ONLY INTO THAT BAR 
CHAIN 1 SINGLE CROCHET INTO SAME STITCH. NOW CHAIN 3, WORK A DOUBLE CROCHET INTO 3RD CHAIN FROM HOOK ( BOBBLE MADE)
SKIP NEXT BAR WORK A SINGLE, CHAIN 3, WORK A DOUBLE INTO 3RD CHAIN FROM HOOK. SKIP NEXT BAR
WORK INTO NEXT BAR DO A SINGLE CROCHET, CHAIN 3 WORK A DOUBLE INTO 3RD CHAIN FROM HOOK. SKIP NEXT BAR.
SLIP STITCH WHEN ROUND IN COMPLETE CUT YARN AND WEAVE INTO INSIDE OF DRESS.


----------



## mamamia (Dec 9, 2016)

Why not Christmas elves there's a cute pattern on Ravelry for elves that set on shelves


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

katm13 said:


> Here is the pattern
> Thanks
> 
> Material Cotton Yarn 1-5 oz ball in dress color 1 sm ball for ruffle
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Cup cosies were my first thought. They are quick to make and can be personalised.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice and Thank you for sharing


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I just remembered when I use to make friendship tea. That was very popular and since I am fairly new to knitting I will make a mug hug or dishcloth to go with it. Thanks for prodding this old brain.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

deexer said:


> I just remembered when I use to make friendship tea. That was very popular and since I am fairly new to knitting I will make a mug hug or dishcloth to go with it. Thanks for prodding this old brain.


Recipe for the tea please my old mind has forgotten.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

READY IN: 5mins
YIELD: 4 cups mix	UNITS: US
INGREDIENTS Nutrition
1 -1 1⁄2 cup sugar (or less, to taste)
2 cups instant Tang orange drink
1⁄2 cup sweetened iced tea mix powder
1 (1/4 ounce) envelope unsweetened lemonade mix
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground allspice
1⁄2 teaspoon ground cloves
DIRECTIONS
Combine all ingredients well and store in an airtight container.
To use, fill a mug with boiling water and stir in 2-3 teaspoons of mix, to taste.
If all you can find is presweetened lemonade, then use the amount of dry mix needed for a 2 quart pitcher according to the package instructions and leave out the sugar.
It makes enough to share with other's.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Brings back memories~ I used to make it for gifts


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

deexer said:


> READY IN: 5mins
> YIELD: 4 cups mix	UNITS: US
> INGREDIENTS Nutrition
> 1 -1 1⁄2 cup sugar (or less, to taste)
> ...


Thank you. A question did you ever put the little red hot candies in it? I did the one I made but can't remember how much.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

No I never thought to do that since it can be used with hot or cold water.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

Dishcloths. Or, amigurmi scrubbers type things. I wouldn't do anything too time consuming for office mates - my headaches are saved for family only!


----------

